
White graduates of Harvard make $94,000 more salary than their black classmates - jl87
http://thehustle.co/how-to-get-the-most-from-business-school
======
pavornyoh
The title is disingenuous. It said [Will] and what fields is the writer
referring to? And then it proceeded to,

 _Thankfully the study wasn’t all bad for non-white business school grads. In
three industries — real estate, manufacturing, and government — people of
color earned more than Whites and Asians._

So, what exactly is the writer saying?

~~~
sp332
It's based on a survey. 6-8 years after graduation, white MBA grads report
$94k higher annual earnings than Asian grads.

~~~
mbcrower
That's not what the chart in the article shows

~~~
sp332
This chart? [http://thehustle.co/wp-
content/uploads/2016/01/1x-1.png](http://thehustle.co/wp-
content/uploads/2016/01/1x-1.png) What does it say then?

~~~
ksylvest
That to me shows an income disparity of approximately 20,000 between white
(and asian) men and black (and hispanic and native american) men 6 - 8 years
after getting an MBA.

~~~
sp332
Oh you're right. That chart aggregates values from all the schools. But only
Harvard Business School (mentioned in the headline) had a gap of $97,800.

------
sp332
I don't see how they got that information from the linked Bloomberg source.
There is this information about a gender gap though:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-20/the-
real-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-20/the-real-cost-of-
an-mba-is-different-for-men-and-women) What I'm mainly trying to figure out is
if this is the mean (possibly affected by a few outliers) or a median. The
gender pay gap is visible in the median.

------
mbcrower
Here's the original article from Bloomberg Business that this article ripped
off:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-07/business-s...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-07/business-
school-is-worth-22-000-more-if-you-re-white-or-asian)

------
verylongname
This is hardly surprising given the greater than 100 point difference in
average SAT scores between the two groups.

~~~
DiversityinSV
This note makes no sense. School source would equalize SAT differences.

I doubt HBS would allow a 100 pt difference in SAT score for minority students
vs. others.

Instead, you can argue, despite normalizing for SAT score and for School
choice, you still show inequality via income a few years later.

Common HN opinion is that if only minorities would reach the same schools
(Stanford, Harvard), they would not experience discrimination. However, as the
OP shows, even adjusting for School, you end up with unexplained income
variances between racial groups.

Discussed here a few weeks back in the comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10741116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10741116)

~~~
verylongname
Actually, 100 points is an underestimate. At elite schools, there is a
significant difference between the average SAT scores of admitted white
students and admitted black students --- usually several hundred points. The
average SAT scores of Asian students are about 30-50 points higher than those
of admitted white students.

These are facts and easily verifiable.

~~~
rmxt
If it's easily verifiable, do you have a source?

(It might also help if the article was even talking about undergrad and/or SAT
scores.)

~~~
DiversityinSV
I agree with rmtx - show your Data & sources. The recent Supreme Court case on
Affirmative Action (Fisher II) doesn't even present any SAT criteria reference
in respect to affirmative action. More info below

[http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/supreme_cour...](http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/supreme_court_dispatches/2015/12/fisher_v_university_of_texas_returns_to_scotus_the_justices_can_still_barely.html)

